# Envy Valeting Vs VW Golf Edition 30 in Tornado Red



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I _love_ these cars so was thrilled to get another one booked. Sadly the 1st date was a wash out but today I got my hands on it:argie:

*A selection of befores:*
Wheels soaking with AS Smart wheels



























Now as per usual I started early to avoid the sun and the dreaded water marks and soaked the wheels with AS smart wheels the got out the Envy wheel brushes and the EZ detail brush and they came up a treat.
The car was then washed using Dodo Juice BTBM and Z sponge and the grit guards, rinsed and dried using re-glaze to help reduce the risk of water marks.

The car was then clayed with poly clay as the paint felt slightly rough, though nothing really bad got into the clay, it certainly felt a lot lot smoother after.










Here she is washed and clayed, and ready for the pre wax cleanser









As the paint is in pretty good nick the car was prepared by PC with a finishing pad and Lime Prime lite was my favoured concoction, spread at speed 2 then worked at speed 5.
Here is a panel with the LPL applied but not buffed off










This process was repeated around the whole car and she was left looking like this:




























Next up I was ready to apply the wax and I'd decided on Dodo Juice Supernatural as it'd done such a great job on the Alfa last week.
Here it is applied to the bonnet:










And the offside:










It was at this point my host treated me to lunch and I took the time to allow the wax to cure. Suitably refreshed it was time to dress tyres, clean external glass, polish exhaust tips and so on.
After an hour or so I buffed off the SN. The car now looked great, amazing in fact.
Moving on it was interior time with my mate Henry, some water on an MF and Espuma Dasheen to clean and dress plastics. Internal glass too was cleaned including vanity mirrors.

*Afters time:*














































I hope you like the pics

Tim


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work as always Tim :thumb:

Love these


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow nice job, nice car


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work Tim..... and lunch as well:wall:

Personally i dont like red cars but that has certainly benefitted from the envy touch and glossed up a treat:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great job Tim.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job Tim 

Great reflections, shame about the amount of orange peel, seems all the german cars are affected with it quite badly these days.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work Tim, superb finish from Supernatural. :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Like that, great work Tim :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking last couple if shots Tim

Nice work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb - big red car fan and looks gorgeous 

missing the Delta yet


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks very nice mate. I was going to say something about the van not being as quick as the lancia.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou all very much, and yes Damon I AM missing the Lancia. Felt quite at home in it but was always aware it was precious and IT WASNT MINE! When I returned it got taken out to see what it could do in the owners hands...certainly fast (to put it mildly!)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning results there.


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

gtreat job.

I have a standard gti, and wish I could have the ed30 in red, especially when it looks that good.

Slightly OT for which I apologise, but why do the red cars seem to suffer a lot more in the write ups from jpeg artefacting??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie:stunning as always - love the bbs style alloys too, how do you rate the BTBM shampoo?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic :thumb: Great finish :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

pany said:


> Slightly OT for which I apologise, but why do the red cars seem to suffer a lot more in the write ups from jpeg artefacting??


Thanks for the praise:thumb: Not sure what meant by artefacting I'm afraid



fiestadetailer said:


> :argie:stunning as always - love the bbs style alloys too, how do you rate the BTBM shampoo?


BTBM is a great shampoo for the money. I'd say it compares favourably to both Swissvax and the Z brand, but for less money.
A little goes a long way and its very lubricious (to quote Dodo Dom) or damn slippery to you and me:lol:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Absolutely love it..!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

excellent work on a nice car!:thumb:


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thanks for the praise:thumb: Not sure what meant by artefacting I'm afraid


In the 3rd, 5th and 8th shot the reflections look really blocky without any smooth lines. Was this the case? in which case your turm around was even more impressive or is it a digital artefact from the jpeg image? The artefact is where the jpeg concersion can make one part of the image look much lower resolution than the rest, and is a weakness with the jpeg alogrythm.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Still lost! If you email me I'll reply with the high res pics and you can tell me!?


----------



## simon156 (Jun 3, 2008)

very nice mate!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

afters look spot on Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Iain


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent standard of work as usual Tim, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I went to a rolling road day a few weeks back and standard edition 30's were pushing 265bhp. They are fitted with the S3 engine and VW are shy about the power figures as not to embarass the R32.


----------

